# Looking to catch a grass pickerel



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

ive been looking to catch a grass pickerel and have been trying some creeks and rivers around the canton area where I live with no luck. Anyone know of any creeks or ponds where I would be able to catch one of these little guys? Canton/massillon/bolivar/akron 
Thanks for any help


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Punderson used to have them.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've caught a few out of Mogadore


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Chain Pickerel or Grass Pike?


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Steelhauler said:


> I've caught a few out of Mogadore


Thanks, Wish I still had my kayak to take out there. I have a boat now and getting around by just trolling motor might be a pain.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

icebucketjohn said:


> Chain Pickerel or Grass Pike?


A Grass pickerel, but yes some people call them grass pike I suppose. I’m looking for the smallest member of the esox family.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

always used to get a few at congress lake rd ice fishing. I have also seen a few come from portage lakes in the spring


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

In back of ladue there is a bridge and parking. Go just after dark and you will see a ton of them right up against the shore. From 3" to 12" some a little bigger. This is off Au urn rd. Once counted up to 100 and stopped after about walking 50 yards along shore line.

Don.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> In back of ladue there is a bridge and parking. Go just after dark and you will see a ton of them right up against the shore. From 3" to 12" some a little bigger. This is off Au urn rd. Once counted up to 100 and stopped after about walking 50 yards along shore line.
> 
> Don.


Awesome thank you sir, you’re a gentleman and a scholar! That’s about an hour from me but I will certainly give it a shot here this week or next. Seems like my best option as of right now.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Pine lake at punderson


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just a word of caution since you're an hour away. Ladue is way down right now and I wouldn't be surprised if there's little/no water up that way right now. Probably just I'm the creek channel that runs in. Might wait till spring and higher water.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...this is true with that low water out at Ladue. but these are the times when i use to go there. There should be what will look like small river at about 2 foot deep some deeper in spots...its fishable. I go just after dark with headlamps and some leg waders. All kinds of stuff back there in the water. Lots of frogs/spiders and creepy stuff lol.

...I will try to get out there tomorrow or day after and do some recon/picture stuff. I live only 15 minutes from there. Kinda curious myself now that I'm thinking about it.

...also a small boat probably won't work out back there off Auburn rd. A small yak might when water low like. You may be able to do something with a boat up around launch off 44 though???

...I go check it out next couple days.

Don.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Just now messing around with an old phone trying to get battery charged back up...got just enough juice in it to bring up old photos lol.

...found this one of a small grass pike I got from back there 4 years ago.Had guy in a 20 gallon long tank in garage for a few weeks. Little guy was cool especially when I fed it small pieces of worm and a moth that I would bust one wing off and it would spin around in a circle on top of water...ole slim would sneak up on it...then go into a (s) shape and pound it lol.

...ended up taking him back bc I didn't want tank froze up during winter and couldn't put in the 55 gallon in house with turtle bc he would eat em lol.

Don.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Neat fish twisted.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Pine Lake like Brad said. I couldn’t stop getting them thru the ice. Like catching dink gills.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Mogadore Res.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Just now messing around with an old phone trying to get battery charged back up...got just enough juice in it to bring up old photos lol.
> 
> ...found this one of a small grass pike I got from back there 4 years ago.Had guy in a 20 gallon long tank in garage for a few weeks. Little guy was cool especially when I fed it small pieces of worm and a moth that I would bust one wing off and it would spin around in a circle on top of water...ole slim would sneak up on it...then go into a (s) shape and pound it lol.
> 
> ...


Yes that’s exactly what I’m looking for. I have a 55 gallon tank inside that i want to add it too. I have a 6” perch and a couple 5-6” bluegill. I’m an avid muskie angler and think it would be very cool to add a grass pickerel to the tank as they only get up around 12” and would be like having a mini muskie to observe. I feed my bluegills and perch Rosie minnows and worms, it’s awesome to watch them. If there’s any way you do make it out there for a recon mission PLEASE keep me updated. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Pine Lake like Brad said. I couldn’t stop getting them thru the ice. Like catching dink gills.


I’ve never ice fished before(been wanting to try it). In the 20+ years I’ve been fishing, I’ve just never known anyone who does it. Maybe I’ll try it this year alone out there if I can’t catch one before ice up. Thanks!


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Steelhauler said:


> I've caught a few out of Mogadore


Recently? And anywhere from shore I could try? I have a v bottom 14’ boat also but don’t know how getting around that lake using all electric would work out.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Mogadore Res.


recently? And anywhere from shore you’d recommend trying?


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I caught a couple the last time I was on the ice there. The lake isn't that big. It's easy to get around on a trolling motor.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Steelhauler said:


> I caught a couple the last time I was on the ice there. The lake isn't that big. It's easy to get around on a trolling motor.


Ok might give that a shot, I’m only 30 from mogadore so that’s a lot closer too


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

check out the congress lake rd section of the lake. very weedy but has a higher population.


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

johnboy111711 said:


> check out the congress lake rd section of the lake. very weedy but has a higher population.


Thank you. Can I access that area fine from shore or would I need my boat?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

there are some shore spots, but boat might be best. it can get very weedy


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

Palm Road or congress Lake Road Mogadore Reservoir


----------



## Willie1321 (Sep 18, 2016)

Thanks to all who have helped! Made a trip up to LaDue a couple nights ago and was able to net one within 15 minutes of being there and only had to walk about 20 ft down the shoreline. Way easier than expected once I knew where to go. You guys are all awesome.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Caught this one at Punderson this June off the boardwalk by the manor house. Hit the spot right after the weed cove is.


----------

